

The Last Question - dsr12
https://imgur.com/gallery/9KWrH

======
27182818284
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Last%20Question&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Last%20Question&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
nstokoe
An interesting take on a great short story by Asimov. I love the concept of a
web-first comic, as illustrated through the use of the need to scroll to
provide movement in the images as well represent the passage of great amounts
of time.

------
Navarr
I am a huge fan of "The Last Question."

For those who have not yet seen it, it's worth listening to the author's
reading:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3U30wSAV4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3U30wSAV4Q)

------
yuchi
Goosebumps all way down the arms and spine. Again.

------
ahazred8ta
obligatory XKCD "Dear Isaac, do you like me?" reference -
[https://xkcd.com/1448/](https://xkcd.com/1448/)

